

Weebly launches re-designed site - drusenko
http://blog.weebly.com/2/post/2008/11/weebly-has-a-new-look.html

======
dc2k08
i'm just looking forward to be able to customize the CSS, (That will be one
fine day) and upload a favicon (like slinkset just did!).

also now i'm being told that i have only completed 77% of my goals. but i'm
never going to put ad-sense on the site and i've told my friends and casual
aquaintences a bunch about weebly but i'm not going to spam anyone's inbox so
it looks like i'll be staying at 77 - which is a lucky enough number (outside
china anyway) so i dont really mind too much i guess.

------
cousin_it
Looks good, but I like when such articles show the old design along with the
new.

